Ask HN: What are the best ways to build a single-page site? - franca
======
CM30
Depends how complicated it is. If it's a really simple site where you won't be
updating the content all too often (or ever), then good old static HTML and
CSS should do fine, along with whatever host takes your fancy. Heck, even
something like GitHub pages may be a good choice here, since you don't need
anything with server side language support for a site this simple.

And if you can avoid bringing in JavaScript frameworks or what not, well all
the better there. Making a fast site seems to have become a lost art nowadays,
in part due to all the people just bringing in dozens or hundreds of libraries
for the simplest possible things.

If you want something more complex? Then look into a framework like React or
Vue, or maybe a very basic CMS.

------
kaushalmodi
If looking for static site (single page or not), Hugo
([https://gohugo.io](https://gohugo.io)) + Netlify.com work great!

I was able to easily churn out a single-page "for rent" site using the Hugo
Creative theme[0].

[0]: [https://github.com/digitalcraftsman/hugo-creative-
theme](https://github.com/digitalcraftsman/hugo-creative-theme)

------
agrinman
<html></html> and perhaps netlify.com? I found it super simple to deploy a
static jekyll blog site with them.

------
stepri
I can recommend you [https://carrd.co](https://carrd.co)

------
matchmike1313
I love using netlify with a React or Vue app

------
corbpie
With or without HTML skills? Im no expert but knocking up a Bootstrap page in
notepad++ is easy

------
potta_coffee
I'm using html and surge.sh. It's been great. Deployment is a breeze with
their CLI.

------
sidcool
Is it static or a web app?

------
nuetue
If it doesn't require complicated functionality just use Wix.

